# Politics and News > Rants, Opinions, Observations >  Hemingways end

## Neo

After reading Ernest Hemingways biography Ive been pondering his end, sure we all know how he died, but! 
Like an alcoholic who craves alcohol he craved to kill himself by shooting himself, keys to the gun cabinet was left easily for him to find.
His last head injury in Africa exposed the cranial fluid, the injury made him insane that is clear.

----------


## Calypso Jones

do you think that contamination of the cranial fluid can cause insanity?

----------


## Tennyson

I think the family history of hereditary hemochromatosis and suicides was the culprit.

----------

Quark (01-21-2018)

----------


## ruthless terrier

i think the electroshock treatments did him in.
but the guy was an excessive alcoholic.

----------


## Calypso Jones

electricity and alcohol do not mix.

----------


## Dave37

All artists have to suffer to create but his choice to end it was his.

----------


## Neo

> do you think that contamination of the cranial fluid can cause insanity?


Throughout his life he suffered from head injuries, in his last hunting trip to Africa he unluckily experienced 2 head injuries in airplane crashes, the last injury seems to have finished him mentally.
He couldn’t come to terms with his fathers death it seems to be a recurring theme in his writing.
It is my belief that the cranial fluid exposure helped progress his mental degredation amounting to him believing the FBI were out to get him and need to kill himself.

----------


## Dave37

Must be crazy if you think the FBI is out to get you... oh wait, maybe not.

----------


## Coolwalker

Jesus that was 1959 wasn't it? In today's world the importance of that on a scale of 1-10 is zero.

----------

ChemEngineer (01-22-2018)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

One of his grand daughters killed herself as well.  Maybe ending your own life is hereditary.

----------


## Tennyson

I am a much bigger fan of Hemingway's short stories over his novels. What is everyone else's preference.

----------



----------


## ChemEngineer

> Jesus that was 1959 wasn't it? In today's world the importance of that on a scale of 1-10 is zero.



Did you hear?  The Titanic sunk.

----------


## Neo

> I am a much bigger fan of Hemingway's short stories over his novels. What is everyone else's preference.


His short stories were quite good, they were money makers for him, at 50c a word it was quite lucrative, the magazines couldn’t get enough.

----------

Tennyson (01-23-2018)

----------

